# Any one going deep Monday/Tuesday?



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I know it's early but Monday or Tuesday I might head out a bit deeper and see if I can't snatch a zebra mackerel. Anyone else going to be out there?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Damn, don't all jump at once! Lol

You know where I'll be.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I guess everyone has cobia on the brain.


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm considering going out of DI Tuesday if the forecast holds.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Deeeeep !!!*

We should be out there, leaving Tuesday early out of Bayou Chico back the next day...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well it looks like I'm working Monday and Tuesday. Y'all let me know how it was out there!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks like the weather window is getting tight, be safe gents!


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

We went out of DI and ended up working our way out about 30 miles. Seas were bumpy.

Caught a couple keeper AJs but the current was a real hassle. 

Great weather and made it back safe so it was a good day.


----------

